# Mi production caterer



## gigante caterin (Dec 8, 2009)

where can I go to find new film catering jobs I can submit a quote to 

i have a question if u have a min I have built a good catering co we do everything from fine dining to back yard bbq 
I live in michigan and production company & films are poping up quick is there a bid board or some where I can find out what jobs are open or where i can go to offer a quote any advice will be helpful


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hope someone can direct you to a source.


----------



## chef mike (Apr 11, 2005)

The state probably has a board or commission regulating film, possibly the counties or cities in your area. Somewhere there is a Production Directory that industry people turn to, and you can buy advertising.
Try calling folks at your local IATSE hall and dig up someone who will take the time to chat with you (buy some coffee or beer if you have to)


----------



## jefechef (Sep 5, 2006)

you can register with mandy and post your resume
you will receive a weekly alert of production jobs in the areas you select 

it is a free service

Also check the "crew" listings ion your local Craigslist

Make sure you distinguish between Craft service and Catering.. check that the production that hires you is filming under SAG union rules... 

Good Luck

jefe chef


----------

